# Tragic accident



## warmglo

My fantastic border collie Tag went over the edge of a cliff yesterday. Don't know how, must have seen a rabbit or something. We've done that walk so many times over the years and has never strayed near the edge before, but suddenly, he was gone. we crawled on our bellies to the edge, and could see him sitting on the beach, not moving. climbing down was impossible, so we had to run back to the start and pick our way around the rocky beach. The coastguard helped us to reach him and pull him out from the two rocks he was stuck between. At the vets our worst fears were recognised. His spine had snapped. He is now no longer in pain, but mine is just beginning. We will be burying him tomorrow inthe woods that he loved so much. Our other dog, Chilli, is lost without her ring leader. Tag was my shining light. The relief to the drudgery of my normal day. Playful, demanding, challenging, grouchy. I loved him so much.


----------



## carol

im so sorry for your loss what a nightmare to go through 
thoughts are with you


----------



## Smudgeypants

aww thats terrible,,,i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kay73

that is such a sad ending,my thoughts are with you...


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear the loss of your friend. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Guest

So sorry


----------



## jeanie

So sorry for you all, that must have been terrible , i really felt it in my heart when i read it, im truly sorry ,


----------



## rach1980

i am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved dog x


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear that.....that is an awful thing to have happened.


----------



## carol v

That is so sad, i feel for you.


----------



## griffpan

ah thats so sad, i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kellieann

*Im so so sorry for the loss of your beloved dog
May the many lovely memories you have of him bring you some comfort in the hard days ahead that you will no doubt face.
my thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.

kellie.xxxxx

here is a poem for you i found in another forum.*

*I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep 
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here" 
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you as you pour the tea, 
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. 
I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore. 
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 
I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. 
I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there. 
I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key. 
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me." 
You looked so very tired, as you sank into a chair. 
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. 
It's possible for me, to be so near you every day. 
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew.. 
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 
The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning 
And say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand side by side, 
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see 
Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me*


----------



## catzndogz

i'm so sorry to hear of your loss. my heartfelt thoughts are with you


----------



## happysaz133

I am so very sorry for your loss, what a tradgic way to loose your boy. At least he is free from pain now. Rest peacefully Tag.


----------



## archiebaby

ahh that is so sad, really,really sorry


----------



## Debbie

R.I.P Sweet Boy

So sorry to hear your sad news - what a terrible thing to happen


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

omg i cried when i read your post 
that is truly terrible and you are so strong to be so open about it
one of my dogs is a little mongrel, her mum was a border collie so i know what beautiful dogs they are
its hard because they say dogs are man's best friend and we get so attached them them, letting go is hard to do

the best i can offer is that at least you were there for your dog and tried to rescue it, it was not your fault and you did the best you could
im sure Tag would understand

God bless you, your family and all who loved Tag, and hopefully Tag will be having a good time in doggie heaven with all the other lost dogs chasing cats and eating all his favourite food.
my thoughts are with you and i hope no one ever goes through the pain you must be feeling right now
stay strong and know other people care 
xxxx


----------



## JANICE199

i'm so very sorry to hear of your lose.....so very sad


----------



## bullbreeds

Really sorry to hear that.
What a tragic thing to happen.


----------



## englishrose943

Im so so sorry for your tragic loss. Sending hugs and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## crofty

Oh gosh, you poor thing, thats terrible  big hugs x

I found a penny today, 
just laying on the ground, 
but it's not a just a penny, 
This little coin I've found. 
Found pennies come from heaven, 
That's what my mama told me, 
She said angels toss them down, 
Oh, how I loved that story. 
She said when an angel misses you, 
They toss a penny down, 
Sometimes just to cheer you up, 
Make a smile out of your frown. 
So don't pass by that penny, 
When you're feeling blue, 
It may be a penny from heaven, 
That an angel's tossed to you


----------



## Vixie

I am truly sorry for your loss, what a tragic accident, my heart is with you, R.I.P Tag


----------



## tashi

I just dont know what to say it is bad enough to lose a furbaby but in an accident like this my heart goes out to you


----------



## lisa dyer

aww thats terrable  so sory for your loss


----------



## Siamese Kelly

OMG-how truly awful,so, so sorry for your loss of this lad


----------



## Guest

OMG, what a terrible thing to happen. My heart goes out to you - I wish I could find some words to help to ease the pain you must be feeling, but I know there are none. So I'm sending you big cyber hugs instead.


----------



## noushka05

omg im so very sorry you must be heartbroken


----------



## topdogs

So sorry ..how terrible for you..R.I.P little one


----------



## Barney

Don't stand beside my grave and weep,

For I'm not there,

I do not sleep, 

I am a thousand winds that blow,

I am the diamond's glint on snow, 

I am the sunlight on ripened grain,

I am the gentle autumn's rain.

When you awaken in morning's hush, I am the swift uplifting rush, of quiet birds in circle flight, I am soft stars that shine at night, Don't stand beside my grave and cry, I am not there.

I did not die. 







so sorry to hear about your tradegy


----------



## Fade to Grey

I'm so so very sorry to hear of your lose.
my thoughts are with you
RIP Tag


----------



## sskmick

oh what a tragic accident, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I could ease your pain.

RIP


----------



## Guest

That is so sad, your post brought a tear to my eye, try remembering all the good times.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*OMG  may he rest in peace bless him *


----------



## littledoll

OMG I'm really sorry to hear that. Tag will be ring leader now over the rainbow bridge.
Thorts are with you


----------



## tyson

So sorry for your loss, god bless


----------



## Gsd_mad

So sorry to hear of your loss...so Tragic...R.I.P Tag.
Sending ((((hugs))) your way. xx


----------



## warmglo

Thank you all - so much xx


----------



## Anna_Luciie_x

Oh my gosh, i'm so sorry.  Poor Tag


----------

